# challenging & wonderful Brenta - Ortles brevet (363 km + 8088 m) - video



## gyorgyigabor (Apr 6, 2013)

Hello !
I'm happy to present my compilation / best of cycling video about the italian permanent brevet Brenta - Ortles (officially 363 km + 8088 m). It's route is wonderful and challenging (with legendary Giro d'Italia climbs): 
*Pietramurata - Molveno - Passo Palade (1518 m) - Merano - Passo dello Stelvio (2760 m) -landslide on the descent - Bormio - Passo di Gavia (2621 m) - Ponte di Legno - Passo del Tonale (1883 m) - Dimaro - Passo Campo Carlo Magno (1682 m) - Stenico - Pietramurata. *
I loved it very much and beside it was adventurous because on the Stelvio descent I had to climb through rocks because serious *landslides* caused by a strom. 
During the winter I will edit a longer, ca. 40 minutes long video too.
Thanks for watching ! I hope (but I'm almost sure  ) you will enjoy it ! 
Gábor


----------

